# Langsame Internetverbindung



## FabianJakob (5. November 2019)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

 

nach langem Probieren dachte ich, ich frage nochmal hier.

Nachdem ich lange keine Probleme mit meinem Internetanbieter hatte, ist vor ca. 2 Wochen meine Internetverbindung plötzlich eingebrochen (Download 1,5-2,5 Mbps, Upload ca. 9 MBps). Das Problem besteht auf allem Geräten und sowohl übers WLan als auch übers Kabel. Mein Anbieter hat die Leitung inzwischen viermal geprüft, ohne einen Fehler festzustellen. Außerdem haben Sie mir einen neuen Router zugeschickt, wodurch das Problem auch nicht gelöst wurde und auch das Anschließen einer gebrauchten Fritzbox hat keine Abhilfe geschafft.

Daher meine Frage:

 

Woran könnte mein Problem liegen? Weder meine Hardware noch die Leitung scheint defekt zu sein, aber das Internet ist trotzdem viel langsamer, als es sein sollte und bisher war (50 Mbps). Ich freue mich, falls ihr noch eine Idee habt.

 

LG

Fabian


----------



## spectrumizer (6. November 2019)

Welcher Anbieter?


----------



## FabianJakob (6. November 2019)

O2


----------



## spectrumizer (6. November 2019)

Und das ist DSL oder Kabel? Oder gar Funk (Mobil)? Oder Hybrid?


----------



## FabianJakob (6. November 2019)

Ist ein DSL Anschluss. (Sorry, dass ich so knapp antworte - soll nicht unhöflich sein, ich weiß nur nicht, wie ich das ausschmücken soll )


----------



## ZAM (7. November 2019)

Dass es trotz neuem Router und auch bei der Kabel-Verbindung passiert ist schon sehr merkwürdig. "Durchmessen" bzw. Leitung prüfen durch O2 klingt nach dem üblichen "Ich schaue mal in meinem Computer, sieht aber gut aus"-Fuckup. Die machen da nicht viel, die müssten vermutlich mal einen Techniker zu eurer Anschlusstelle schicken, oder die TAE-Buchsen bei euch in der Wohnung direkt prüfen.

 

Es gibt bei dem Problem einfach zu viele Möglichkeiten. Der neue Router könnte auch im Eimer sein, oder hat nicht die letzte Firmware, du hast plötzlich wieder (unwahrscheinlich) ADSL statt VDSL (aber auch nicht besser, bei O2/Terrorkom ist das ja oft der ekelhafte Vektoring-Kram), die TAE-Dose müsste mal getauscht werden (bis die Techniker das checken bekommst du deine Rente), oder noch schlimmere: alte/kaputte/gestörte Hausleitung (nach der TAE-Dose - Vermietersache), zu viele neue Anschlüsse in letzter Zeit in der Nachbarschaft und alle hängen am gleichen Port etc.


----------



## FabianJakob (8. November 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dass es trotz neuem Router und auch bei der Kabel-Verbindung passiert ist schon sehr merkwürdig. "Durchmessen" bzw. Leitung prüfen durch O2 klingt nach dem üblichen "Ich schaue mal in meinem Computer, sieht aber gut aus"-Fuckup. Die machen da nicht viel, die müssten vermutlich mal einen Techniker zu eurer Anschlusstelle schicken, oder die TAE-Buchsen bei euch in der Wohnung direkt prüfen.
> 
> 
> 
> Es gibt bei dem Problem einfach zu viele Möglichkeiten. Der neue Router könnte auch im Eimer sein, oder hat nicht die letzte Firmware, du hast plötzlich wieder (unwahrscheinlich) ADSL statt VDSL (aber auch nicht besser, bei O2/Terrorkom ist das ja oft der ekelhafte Vektoring-Kram), die TAE-Dose müsste mal getauscht werden (bis die Techniker das checken bekommst du deine Rente), oder noch schlimmere: alte/kaputte/gestörte Hausleitung (nach der TAE-Dose - Vermietersache), zu viele neue Anschlüsse in letzter Zeit in der Nachbarschaft und alle hängen am gleichen Port etc.


 

Nach vielen dieser Fuckup-Telefonate hab ich endlich einen Termin mit einem Techniker, der die Buchse checken soll. Ich hoffe mal, dass das mehr Früchte trägt!

 

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für die Hilfreichen Tipps und schönes Wochenende!


----------



## spectrumizer (11. November 2019)

FabianJakob schrieb:


> Ist ein DSL Anschluss. (Sorry, dass ich so knapp antworte - soll nicht unhöflich sein, ich weiß nur nicht, wie ich das ausschmücken soll )


 

Wollte auch noch was dazu schreiben, ist dann aber in Vergessenheit geraten, sorry.

 

Bei DSL ist das so eine Sache. Das sollte eigentlich laufen. Wenn nicht, liegt die Ursache des Problems meistens irgendwo zwischen dem Telekom-Verteilerkasten und deinem PC.

 

Wenn Kabel-Internet rumspinnt, ist das einfacher, denn da ist es meistens der Anbieter, dessen Infrastruktur einfach zu überladen ist. Denn die handhaben es wie die Fluggesellschaften: Einfach überbuchen, in der Hoffnung, dass nicht alle gleichzeitig drauf wollen. Und das führt dann meistens dazu, dass Abends die Leistung in den Keller geht, während tagsüber und Nachts alles in Ordnung ist.

 

Hoffe mal, dass der Techniker-Termin da was bei dir bringt.


----------



## spectrumizer (11. November 2019)

FabianJakob schrieb:


> Ist ein DSL Anschluss. (Sorry, dass ich so knapp antworte - soll nicht unhöflich sein, ich weiß nur nicht, wie ich das ausschmücken soll )


 

Wollte auch noch was dazu schreiben, ist dann aber in Vergessenheit geraten, sorry.

 

Bei DSL ist das so eine Sache. Das sollte eigentlich laufen. Wenn nicht, liegt die Ursache des Problems meistens irgendwo zwischen dem Telekom-Verteilerkasten und deinem PC.

 

Wenn Kabel-Internet rumspinnt, ist das einfacher, denn da ist es meistens der Anbieter, dessen Infrastruktur einfach zu überladen ist. Denn die handhaben es wie die Fluggesellschaften: Einfach überbuchen, in der Hoffnung, dass nicht alle gleichzeitig drauf wollen. Und das führt dann meistens dazu, dass Abends die Leistung in den Keller geht, während tagsüber und Nachts alles in Ordnung ist.

 

Hoffe mal, dass der Techniker-Termin da was bei dir bringt.


----------

